# Advancing Timing-ga16



## yab13e (May 1, 2005)

I have a 94 Ga16de, and want to know what is the highest I can advance timing on my stock motor- running regular Unleaded.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

yab13e said:


> I have a 94 Ga16de, and want to know what is the highest I can advance timing on my stock motor- running regular Unleaded.


I wouldn't go over 10 degrees...


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

yea...mine was set at 8* and now its at 10*...don't go over 10* if your gonna keep running reg unleaded


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check out www.sentra.net look in the motor section.


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe 8 degrees is maxing out and 4 degrees is to compensate power loss... 
4 degrees won't change anything or wont harm engine timing. but correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

well through my knowledge of the ga16 mines is up to 15 degrees but i must run on 93 octane but thats the true power for the ga16 it all depends if you want to run from light to light or long run. if you want long run leave the timing how it is and if you want a light to light race advance it to 15 degrees.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

nissanfan60 said:


> well through my knowledge of the ga16 mines is up to 15 degrees but i must run on 93 octane but thats the true power for the ga16 it all depends if you want to run from light to light or long run. if you want long run leave the timing how it is and if you want a light to light race advance it to 15 degrees.


Read Mike K's document on Sentra.net. Now, forgive me here folks, but I"m a novice at all this. It's my first car, and I've never done anything more complex on a car than a tune-up. 10 Deg TDC is the proper timing setting for optimal performance.

To change the timing, is there anything else I need to take into account? Modify the ECU, or anything else like that. Or can I set the timing to 10 deg and be done with it. 

Thanks in advance guys.
*Zorak Out*


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

infazorak said:


> Read Mike K's document on Sentra.net. Now, forgive me here folks, but I"m a novice at all this. It's my first car, and I've never done anything more complex on a car than a tune-up. 10 Deg TDC is the proper timing setting for optimal performance.
> 
> To change the timing, is there anything else I need to take into account? Modify the ECU, or anything else like that. Or can I set the timing to 10 deg and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Have you read the procedure on how to do this? If not then your question would be answered by reading it. Adjust it according to the FSM procedure and run premium fuel.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

They only sell 91 octane around these parts. Is that enough to run 15 degrees timing on my GA16DE? Or could I use like and octane booster additive to make it 93?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> They only sell 91 octane around these parts. Is that enough to run 15 degrees timing on my GA16DE? Or could I use like and octane booster additive to make it 93?


Many of the Cali. people run on 91, you'll have to try it and listen!


----------

